# my cats



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

Bob King of Kaas










my new chocolate color Tortie point









and then some pictures of my aby


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooh they're so gorgeous!!


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks I love them all


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very pretty cats, i am in love with Bob King of Kaas, lovely pictures,


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Really bonnie cats!


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> they are very pretty cats, i am in love with Bob King of Kaas, lovely pictures,


Thanks :smilewinkgrin: 
Bob is really wonderful , he touched everyone he meets around the heart.

sorry my english I hope that you all can read and understand what I mean


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Britt Hammershøi;756976 said:


> Thanks :smilewinkgrin:
> Bob is really wonderful , he touched everyone he meets around the heart.
> 
> sorry my english I hope that you all can read and understand what I mean


yes i can understand, and your english is very good, xxx
He has a very cute face, and lovely markings,


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow - Aby is stunning, such a beautiful face. What breed is she?


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Wow - Aby is stunning, such a beautiful face. What breed is she?


The first two pictures are the breed British shorthair the rest of the pictures are abyssinians


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful cats you have there. Bob looks so handsome and I love Abys - do you breed them or are they just pets?


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

What beautiful cats!! I'm having a hard time picking my favorite but Bob is very close to my heart :001_wub:


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Beautiful cats you have there. Bob looks so handsome and I love Abys - do you breed them or are they just pets?


Yes I breed both Aby and BRI, but they are still our pets if you understand


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

Inge said:


> What beautiful cats!! I'm having a hard time picking my favorite but Bob is very close to my heart :001_wub:


Thanks Inge, Bob is a really lovely boy


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow ! stunning cats! especially love Bob:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

stunning cats. Love the one of Bob King, he is gorgeous.


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful cats & fantastic photos


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

Thank you, I am also curious to what he can do with my girls when he this autumn will be used in breeding for the first time 
Have high expectations of him. And then I promise that there will be pictures of small kittens after Bob


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oooh! Baby Bob kittens - can't wait! He's so good looking I'm sure they'll be gorgeous


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it true that Somalis are long haired Aby's? Hubby liked Aby's at a show recently and I like th Somali's - it would be quite funny if it ended up that we effectively chose the same cat!


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

spid said:


> Is it true that Somalis are long haired Aby's? Hubby liked Aby's at a show recently and I like th Somali's - it would be quite funny if it ended up that we effectively chose the same cat!


Yes, Somalis are a semi longhaired version of the Aby's


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

spid said:


> Is it true that Somalis are long haired Aby's? Hubby liked Aby's at a show recently and I like th Somali's - it would be quite funny if it ended up that we effectively chose the same cat!


Yes you are right. So you and Hubby need only 1 cat :001_tt2: The story goes back some years.

Somalie story began in 1967 in the USA. As a breeder of abyssiniere Evelyn Mague saw one abyssinier with a significantly longer and more silky fur. Evelyn Mague fell for this beautiful "abyssinier" and decided to find out from which it originated. Great was her astonishment when she learned that it came from one of her own abyssiniere. It emerged that there were several breeders who had similar kittens in abyssinier litter, but they had either sold as pet cats, kittens, or had even killed them. Along with several others began Evelyn Mague a major exploration and selection to find the origin of the gene behind the long coat and to get somali recognized breed. Today, Somalis a highly valued race, which has been approved Fédération Integral Rational Féline like abyssinieren since 1983.


----------



## Britt Hammershøi (Jun 26, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Oooh! Baby Bob kittens - can't wait! He's so good looking I'm sure they'll be gorgeous


While you wait for bob babies, you can just enjoy one of Bob when he was little


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Awwwwwww how cute


----------

